# Protéger réseau WiFi avec Sunrise Suisse



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,
Je surf sur internet via mon modem WiFi (voir ma signature) et je voudrais savoir s'il y a une manipulation particulière à faire pour empêcher une tierce personne d'y avoir accès. Je me pose la question parce que je peux capter un autre réseau et m'y connecter sans problème. De plus, lorsque je suis sous Windows (Boot camp), il est écrit que les deux réseaux WiFi en question ne sont pas protégés.
Je précise que je suis chez Sunrise (Suisse).

Merci


----------



## supermoquette (14 Avril 2006)

Tu peux très bien configurer ton modem (dans son manuel tu as son adresse web : tu le configures via un navigateur) pour qu'il n'accepte que ton mac en lui donnant ton adresse MAC (rien a voir avec le mac, c'est son adresse "physique" du format genre 00:30:65:1d:15:c4)

j'ai le modèle 660 (télé2) qui a une très bonne interface.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2006)

SM plus rapide que l'éclair... Merci ma poule je regarde ça tout de suite!


----------



## supermoquette (14 Avril 2006)

Surtout penses à changer son mot de passe ! car en wifi ton voisin peut en prendre le contrôle total


----------

